

Free Book: Operating Systems: Four Easy Pieces - rads
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSFEP/#
I had Remzi, one of the authors of this book, as a professor for my OS class last spring. It was one of the best classes I've ever taken. It's clear that he puts in a ton of effort to explain the concepts clearly. In light of the recent submission about XV6 (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3753216), this book will be useful if you want to dig into the code.
======
rads
I had one of the authors of this book, Remzi Arpaci-Dusseau, as a professor
for my OS class last spring. It was one of the best classes I've ever taken.
This book is a direct result of the effort he puts into his teaching. In light
of the recent submission about XV6
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3753216>), this book will be very
helpful if you want to dig into its internals.

